

CarWoo's (YC S09) Tommy McClung Addressing the Founder’s Conference - turoczy
http://carwoo.com/blog/tommy-mcclungs-address-at-the-founders-conference/

======
alain94040
Thanks to Tommy for a great and entertaining presentation.

~~~
tommy_mcclung
Thanks for having me. Lots of fun.

